# Dai's chasing the pump



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yet another Journal 

Time to get my @**** in gear no pun  a year this August I would have torn my left pec and during this time I've been recovering, sadly I have come to the conclusion that DB flys and BB bench press are now a no no and I have to work round this.

So currently done 12wks of WC's Equitest which me helped stay in a OK condition I am now jumping on Dhacks TTM, I like how my body reacts to Tren so can't wait to see the out come.

Training wise hit the gym 3-4 times a wk and just decided to change to a descending pyramid routine, after a bit of advise the idea is to get the muscles screaming pritty much  but we'll see.

diet is the usual min 200g pro carbs 50g-100g then carb up when feel like sh!t and need a good session like when doing legs etc

Saturdays session:

incline hammer strength press

100kg 6reps

90kg 6

80kg 10

70kg 10

60kg 10

decline hammer strength press

120kg 6reps

110kg 6

100kg 10

90kg 10

80kg 10

wide lat pull downs

95kg 6reps

80kg 10

65kg 10

50kg 10

cable bicep curls

65kg 8reps

55kg 10

45kg 10

35kg 10

cable double bicep curls

30kg 6reps

25kg 8

20kg 10

15kg 20

tricep push downs

flat bar

70kg 8reps

60kg 10

50kg 10

40kg 10

leg curls

60kg 6reps

50kg 10

40kg 10

30kg 10

leg exension

65kg 6

55kg 6

45kg 10

35kg 10

legs, I got the biggest pumps still feeling them now.

better pic's to come but seems my gains so far have all gone to me legs, sorry but iphones are sh!it if you start shaking


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! :beer: Hope all is good and good luck with this.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luck dai....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> In! :beer: Hope all is good and good luck with this.





mal said:


> good luck dai....


hey guys!!!

how the devil are ya @mal

yeah time to hit it hard and get back to where I was:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> how the devil are ya @mal
> 
> yeah time to hit it hard and get back to where I was:thumb:


good mate,summers here soon lets get busy! pitty jay aint around here to! legs look

tidy....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> good mate,summers here soon lets get busy! pitty jay aint around here to! legs look
> 
> tidy....


thanks dude getting back in shape slowly.....yeah!! I still chat to him on FB thou

good old summer, i'm off to Devon first week of July :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not a good start with diet two bags of crisps and two slices of pizza after work

Out to Tesco's to get new work trousers as my quads are getting too big and it gave me a chance to take pic's, I thought I was in ok condition but obv not so kinda p!ssed, got vainage thou


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

30 mins till I get myself my quarterly back massage in work :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> 30 mins till I get myself my quarterly back massage in work :thumb:


What?! You get massages at work?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> What?! You get massages at work?


Yeah!! and it really helps back has really improved


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick leg session while watching my little boy does his MMA

Leg extensions

50kg10reps

55kg 8

60kg 6

65kg 4

50kg 8

35kg 8

Leg curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 4

50kg 8

40kg 8

Standing calf raises

80kg 12reps

100kg 10

110kg 8

80kg 8x3

Pumped but not long lasting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last nights



weird dreams and getting hot already


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In mate, how olds your kid doing MMA mate? Your quads have good definition :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

A1243R said:


> In mate, how olds your kid doing MMA mate? Your quads have good definition :thumb:


cheers mate hopefully after this I'll have more definition 

He's almost 6


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not the best but had to buy emergency food for lunch, two large scotch eggs and two pepperami's so maybe 20g of protein and alload of sh!t with it :laugh: but hey.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> In!


cheers dude!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

first jab and front loaded Saturday so not sure it has kicked in now but the last 2-3 days I haven't slept well and now feel like sh!t

last night

deads

120kg 10reps

130kg 8

140kg 5 (lost grip had to use straps after this)

150kg 6

160kg 4

170kg 3

140kg 6

120kg 4

Was Fooooooked!!

wide grip lat pull downs

80kg 8reps

85kg 5

90kg 4

75kg 8

65kg 10

shocking!!!!

rear fly/pec deck

65kg 10reps

70kg 8

75kg 6

65kg 6

55kg 8

called it a day was not happy, haven't a clue why


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shouldn't be happening so soon but possible BP spike...first nose bleed of the year


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

considering I had a sh!t workout I got some good doms going on in lower traps and lats


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> first jab and front loaded Saturday so not sure it has kicked in now but the last 2-3 days I haven't slept well and now feel like sh!t
> 
> last night
> 
> ...


mate ide drop the pulldowns,,,get chining 3-4 good sets all you need,then deadlift and your strength

wont be effected,you can even do rear delts as you chin and get that all wrapped up early,i actually warm up

my back sesh with rear delts,works a treat.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> mate ide drop the pulldowns,,,get chining 3-4 good sets all you need,then deadlift and your strength
> 
> wont be effected,you can even do rear delts as you chin and get that all wrapped up early,i actually warm up
> 
> my back sesh with rear delts,works a treat.


hey mal, even thou I can do pull downs due to my injury I can not chin yet as well as the pec tear it damaged all the conecting tissue in my shoulder


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> hey mal, even thou I can do pull downs due to my injury I can not chin yet as well as the pec tear it damaged all the conecting tissue in my shoulder


ah see.....stick to pulldowns,try a neutral grip or palms in for less stretch,but your already doing that I bet ha.

do dead hangs for stretch mate,and will still build strength,even if for say 10 seconds at a time,but finish

off with deads im sure your workout will feel better!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> ah see.....stick to pulldowns,try a neutral grip or palms in for less stretch,but your already doing that I bet ha.
> 
> do dead hangs for stretch mate,and will still build strength,even if for say 10 seconds at a time,but finish
> 
> off with deads im sure your workout will feel better!


yeah I was doing deads last but obv energy was always low so swapped it around, will change grip

This time everything is about change


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

busy ish so a few sessions missed, diet poor on one day so not too bad

yesterday

incline hammer press

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 6

90kg 6

80kg 6

decline hammer press

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 6

110kg 6

120kg 4

100kg 6

80kg 8

bent over rear db flys

12.5kg 10reps

15kg 8

17.5kg 6

20kg 4

15kg 6

15kg 6

side delt raises

12.5kg 10reps

15kg 8

17.5kg 6

15kg 6

15kg 6

front delt raises

15kg 20reps

17.5kg 16

20kg 12

15kg 20

nose bleed kicked and db rolled over my iphone and smashed the screen so not a great workout, pumped but just didn't feel it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just arms last night and they got hammered :thumb:

alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

30kg 8

30kg 8

25kg 16

20kg 12

alternate hammer curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

30kg 8

25kg 12

20kg 12

cable double bicep curls

15kg 10reps

20kg 8

25kg 6

30kg 4

20kg 8

10kg 6

tricep pushdowns

rope

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 6

50kg 8

40kg 8

flat bar

50kg 10reps

55kg 8

60kg 6

65kg 6

55kg 8

45kg 8

one of the best arm sessions I have ever had, pumps were that good they were hurting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure what was up with my legs, pumped or in pain.

just legs as my little boy was doing his MMA

partial squats

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 4

100kg failed

I think because I have never done these before there was too much strain on my knees and hams, but saying that defo pumped thou

standing calf raises, leg curls and extensions super set!

calf raises

80kg 12x4

leg extensions

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

115kg 6

120kg 6

leg curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 6

no drop sets due to the work already done from the squats


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

strength increasing slowly now

still low carbs and fat coming of slowly also, more ab definition

decline hammer press

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 4

110kg failure

90kg failure

incline hammer press

80kg 10, 8, 6, 4reps

70kg failure

this was poor cuz I went all out on the decline

alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

30kg 8

30kg 8

22.5kg 20reps

hanging bw dips

8x3

happy with this has my shoulder has not been bale to take my weight so kinda chuffed!

triceps where pumped already from the presses which hasn't happened in a long time hence just the dips but happy at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

missed a few sessions again which i'm not happy about but a few weeks on tren and I'm dropping fat quite quickly :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a FFS!!! why are iphones sh!t when getting to upload pic the right way up!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> a FFS!!! why are iphones sh!t when getting to upload pic the right way up!!


Ahh, it's the iphone, I thought you just liked to crick peoples necks! :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ahh, it's the iphone, I thought you just liked to crick peoples necks! :laugh:


:laugh:.....i think i look better onthe side anyway


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session lastnight

deads

140kg 10reps

150kg 8

160kg 6

170kg 4

180kg 2

190kg 2

200kg 1!!!

wide grip pull downs

80kg 10reps

85kg 8

90kg 6

95kg 4

80kg failure

65kg failure

got quite a good pump

side db delt raises

12.5kg 10reps

15kg 8

17.5kg 6

front db delt raises alternate

17.5 kg 20reps

20kg 16

22.5kg 12

hanging bw dips

6 reps failed, no energy and strength gone in shoulder

considering it was an ok shoulder session they looked quite pumped after


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

feeling like sh!t at the moment not sure if it is virus doing the rounds or my body really hates no carbs for such long periods

any way really good session lastnight again, back is in bits now thou

squats

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 4

140kg 4

150kg 2

160kg 1!! pb

standing calf raises

90kg 10x4

used different foot positions

alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

30kg 8

30kg 8

25kg failure

20kg failure

double bicep cable curls

15kg 10reps

20kg 8

25kg 5

30kg 4

20kg failure

10kg 2 sets to failure

hanging bw dips

10x4

slight pain in shoulder but strength was there

haven't seen my arms so pumped in a very very long time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Eat some carbs lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah had a carb up now feel better :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Carb ups only working a bit still feel like sh!t seriously thinking I've crashed my oestrogen so Adex stopped for now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

been in and out of hospital since early hours of sunday morning with my little boy, no sleep for 2/3 days so very tired, still struggling to get food down me and only now been able to order some more TTM so will be late jabbing, but fingers crossed I will be back to it in a day or so


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

been a while but hopefully this is the turning point, energy was low last night but still a good session

hammer incline press

60kg 15reps

70kg 10

80kg 8

90kg 6

100kg 4

110kg 2

90kg failure

80kg failure

70kg failure

wide grip lat pulldowns

80kg 10reps

85kg 8

90kg 6

95kg 4

80kg failure

65kg failure

hanging bw dips

10reps

10reps

6reps strength/energy wasn't there

alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

27.5kg 12

25kg 16

22.5kg 16

cable tricep pushdowns

cable

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 4

50kg failure

40kg failure

flatbar

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 4

50kg failure

40kg failure


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's the little man mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> How's the little man mate?


like nothing has happened the little sh!t  ...thanks for asking mate!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

been some time but thought i better update, after two years of jabbing I got my first infection a week or so ago maybe the start of a abscess not sure but an infection anyway **** my self big style if i'm honest got antibiotics pritty much thrown at me by the doc in a&e then went to general docs next day and he was kinda cool about the whole thing.

So this leaves me with the the Mrs knowing I'm using and me not sure if I can jab again, so pct starts today but will defo be doing an oral cycle near the end of the year unless I can find a source who carries antibiotics as well 

Current stats are dead on 16st with strong ab definition when tensed so have to say best condition so far


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

was still training during my episode but had not logged anything.

last night

incline bench press

70kg 10reps

80kg 8

90kg 6

100kg 4

80kg failure

70kg failure

60kg failure

side delt db raises

12.5kg 10reps

15kg 8

17.5kg 6

17.5kg 6

12.5kg 10

12.5kg 10

rear delt raises

15kg 10reps

17.5kg 8

20kg 6

20kg 6

15kg failure

15kg failure

standing calf raises, with different foot positions

90kg 20x4

leg curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 4

low on energy and knee wasn't right so no drop downs

leg extensions

50kg 10reps

55kg 8

60kg 6

50kg failure

40kg failure

apart from left knee going still pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bloody hot in the gym last night left soaked through

seated cable row vbar

80kg 10reps

85kg 8

90kg 6

95kg 6

85kg 10

75kg 10

deads

120kg 8

130kg 6

140kg 6

150kg 4

160kg 4

170kg 2

180kg 2 (just)

poor regarding reps but obv putting down to energy and heat

seated alternate db curls

20kg 20reps

25kg 16 (couldn't find 22.5's)

27.5kg 12

30kg 8

15kg failure

double bicep cable curls

15kg 10reps

20kg 8

25kg 6

30kg 2 failed

vbar tricep pushdowns

50kg 10reps

55kg 10

60kg 10

65kg 10

55kg failure

45kg failure


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last session before i'm off to Devon next week, quick one.

Leg press

240kg 10reps

260kg 8

280kg 8

300kg 6

320kg 5

340kg 4

360kg 4

too many reps and sets, I genuinely didn't think I would hit the big numbers again so started low

standing calf raises

90kg 20x3

front delt db raises

12.5kg 20reps

15kg 16

20kg 12 (couldn't find 17.5's)

22.5kg 12

15kg failure


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Have a fab time in Devon!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Have a fab time in Devon!


Ta keeks I was going to but just seen the bl00dy weather!! :cursing:

good to see you had a good time at Glastonbury


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Ta keeks I was going to but just seen the bl00dy weather!! :cursing:
> 
> good to see you had a good time at Glastonbury


Oh no, poncho needed then. Its nice just to get away though, and hope weather is ok, the weather people lie sometimes you know. :laugh:

Ahh Glastonbury was the best, had the most amazing time ever thanks.  And I wore a bum bag throughout!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh no, poncho needed then. Its nice just to get away though, and hope weather is ok, the weather people lie sometimes you know. :laugh:
> 
> Ahh Glastonbury was the best, had the most amazing time ever thanks.  And I wore a bum bag throughout!! :thumb:


yeah very true fingers crossed.

your fooking joking I saw your pic's n vids but didn't see that mg:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah very true fingers crossed.
> 
> your fooking joking I saw your pic's n vids but didn't see that mg:


 :lol: It wasn't as special as some of the bum bags I saw there, I had serious bum bag envy at times. :lol: But it was ace, I didn't get robbed or lose my phone, here's to bum bags! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: It wasn't as special as some of the bum bags I saw there, I had serious bum bag envy at times. :lol: But it was ace, I didn't get robbed or lose my phone, here's to bum bags! :beer:


haha crazy, o good didn't loose the phone!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sundays session

incline bench press

70kg 10reps

80kg 8

90kg 6x2

80kg failure

wide grip lat pull downs

80kg 10reps

85kg 8

90kg 6x2

80kg failure

cable side delt raises

10kg 10x3

ezbar curls

40kg 10reps

45kg 8x3

rope hammer cable curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 10

55kg 10

standing calf raises

100kg 20x4

4 different foot positions

legs tonight



Keeks said:


> Took a pic of one stall selling these bad boy bum bags.
> 
> Cool!!
> 
> And yep, phone all present and correct for a change.


haha no way


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

best condition i've been in so far, update pics just before holiday last week

View attachment IMG_0353[1].JPG


View attachment IMG_0357[1].JPG


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking great Dai! Good holiday?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Looking great Dai! Good holiday?


thanks keeks quite shocked considering my diet , yes and no bl00dy weather


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks keeks quite shocked considering my diet , yes and no bl00dy weather


Ha ha, well something's working well! Oh dear, no weather as in bad weather?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, well something's working well! Oh dear, no weather as in bad weather?


yeah something is working having a clue what thou, thinking about a coach now.

Sun and showers only had two good days really p1ssed me off to be honest


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah something is working having a clue what thou, thinking about a coach now.
> 
> Sun and showers only had two good days really p1ssed me off to be honest


Ahh good stuff, anyone in mind? What's the plan?

It's naff isn't it when you don't get the weather, but nice still to have a break.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, great shape


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ahh good stuff, anyone in mind? What's the plan?
> 
> It's naff isn't it when you don't get the weather, but nice still to have a break.


not sure to be honest but Lukes Gabris is local to me and I follow him on FB so was thinking about contacting him as he has mentioned it a few times on his page about coaching and nutrition, considering the condition i got my self in to I think the plan is now to get on stage at some point.

yeah the break was good, but abroad next year now!!



Adz said:


> Looking good mate, great shape


cheers dude!!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking well mate... keep up the hard work...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Michael81 said:


> Looking well mate... keep up the hard work...


well thank you


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> not sure to be honest but Lukes Gabris is local to me and I follow him on FB so was thinking about contacting him as he has mentioned it a few times on his page about coaching and nutrition, considering the condition i got my self in to I think the plan is now to get on stage at some point.
> 
> yeah the break was good, but abroad next year now!!
> 
> cheers dude!!


He's a beast! Yay, get on that stage Dai!!

Ha ha, at least you are more or less guaranteed the weather abroad!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> He's a beast! Yay, get on that stage Dai!!
> 
> Ha ha, at least you are more or less guaranteed the weather abroad!


yeah he's a big lad so we will see 

yeah so Majorca on the cards now :thumb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah he's a big lad so we will see
> 
> yeah so Majorca on the cards now :thumb


Yeah, saw him at a comp a few months ago, he's bloody huge! Ahh well I hope all goes well with things.

Good stuff, it'll be here in no time!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah, saw him at a comp a few months ago, he's bloody huge! Ahh well I hope all goes well with things.
> 
> Good stuff, it'll be here in no time!


O right cool 

yeah sure will


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not a big session but took time

squats

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 3 (failed, wnated 4)

100kg 6 (kinda failure legs wee shaking too much  )

leg extensions

90kg 10x2 (all i could do quads were done)

leg curls

45kg 10x4 (had to go light but felt good)

standing calf raises

100kg 20x4 (4 different foot positions)

I tried deads but legs were done and energy was low

side delt db raises

10kg 10reps

12.5kg 8

15kg 6x2

12.5kg 10

Session done, almost took an hour


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night

incline bench press

70kg 10reps

80kg 8

90kg 5

100kg 3

80kg failure

got the weight but not the reps I wanted

hammer strength decline press

80kg 8

90kg 6

100kg 5

110kg 5x2

again no the reps i wanted but felt good anyway

seated alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 8

30kg 10

25kg failure

hammer curls across body

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

22.5kg failure

double bicep cable curls

10kg 15reps

15kg 10

20kg 6

25kg 4

15kg failure

10kg failure

flat bar tricep push downs

55kg 15x3

quite liked the light weight high rep

rope

45kg 6

35kg failure

25kg failure

arms were done so had to keep on going lighter

end of week three of PCT feel ok strength defo down a bit but so is my weight currently at 15.10st so a few lbs lost during pct but I'm alot leaner than I was, so all good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sunday's session

deads

100kg 10reps

120kg 8

140kg 6

160kg 4

180kg 2x2

going up in 20's was that bad actually and grip was better

wide grip lat pull downs

75kg 10reps

80kg 8

85kg 6

90kg 4

95kg 4

80kg failure

65kg failure

hammer strength single arm high row

30kg 10reps

40kg 8

50kg 8

60kg 8

40kg failure

very happy with this

ezbar curls, wide grip

40kg 8x2

45kg 8x2

30kg bb failure

double bicep cable curls

10kg 10x3

just to take then to failure further

tricep push downs

flat bar

60kg 15x3

vbar

45kg 10x4

need to work on tri's now think they are becoming a week part now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night

hammer strength incline press

70kg 10reps

80kg 8

90kg 6

100kg 4

80kg failure

80kg failure

hammer strength decline press

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 7

110kg 5

120kg 4

90kg failure

90kg failure

reps not great but ok

alternate hammer curls

22.5kg 20kg

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

27.5kg 12

25kg failure

BB curls

40kg 8x4

hammer strength seated dip machine

160kg 10reps

180kg 8

180kg 8

180kg 8

rope tricep push downs

45kg 10x4

good workout but defo losing a bit of strength now, last week of PCT


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

the mrs got a last minute pass with a friend to Total Fitness so dropped her off and got another session in

hammer strength vsquats

110kg 10reps

120kg 8

130kg 6

140kg 6

150kg 6

160kg 4

very happy with these

leg extensions

90kg 10x2

quads were done

leg curls

45kg 10x4

going light after the squats felt good

standing calf raises

110kg 20x3

three foot positions

front delt db raises

15kg 20reps

17.5kg 16

20kg 12

22.5kg 12x2

bb upright rows

40kg 10x4

easy ish, will try 50kg next


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night

incline bench press

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 5

100kg 3

got the weight but not the reps

hammer strength decline press

100kg 6x5

incline took it out of me so just had to do what I could, still felt it thou

standing alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

wide ezbar curls

40kg 6x4

double bicep cable curls

15kg 10x3

bad form as bi's were done

tricep super set with flat and vbar

45kg 10x4

very quick and light but boy did it feel good

strength a bit low again might have to start the 5x5's again, creatine not kicked in yet and think i'm gunna start with pre work outs again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure what was up this morning not enough food in me I'm not sure.

deads

120kg 8

130kg 6

140kg 6

150kg 6

160kg 6

close grip pull ups

8,5,5,5reps

used straps which really helped as my grip is sh!t

hammer strength single high row

40kg 10reps

45kg 8

50kg 6

55kg 6

60kg 6

45kg failure

alternate Db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 10

25kg 10

sh!t numbers just didn't have it in me

bb curls

30kg 8x4

did these to try and Finnish them off

tricep push downs

vbar and flat bar superset

50kg 10x2


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym tonight for legs n shoulders

Also just bought some casein as part of my night intake, just got to remember to take it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs n shoulders last night and a good session

squats

80kg 10reps

100kg 8

120kg 6

140kg 4

100kg 10

tried something different to try and keep at my max weight as strength is a bit lower now, had to dig deep on the 140kg

leg extensions

80kg 15, 10reps

quads done and pumped

leg curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 8

55kg 6

45kg failure

standing calf raises

110kg 20x3

3 foot positions

bb upright rows

50kg 10x4

haven't done these in along time due to my injury but all good now, traps ballooned up after these









standing bb military press

40kg 8x3

never done these before but need to concentrate on shoulders now

took my casein before bed seen reports of guys having to get up in the night for a p!ss and guess what i had to do I'm bloody knackered this morning

chests n arms tonight fingers crossed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night, upset my injury but not too much thou

incline bench press

70kg 10reps

90kg 8

110kg 2

100kg 4

80kg failure

was hoping for allot more reps on 110 but i got it anyway

hammer strength decline press

80kg 10reps

100kg 8

120kg 6

120kg 6

90kg failure

hammer strength dip machine

140kg 15reps

140kg 12

120kg 10

120kg 10

tricep pushdowns superset with over and under grip

over grip 45kg

under grip 35kg

can't remember reps n sets

hammer strength press

40kg 10reps

40kg 10

60kg 6

60kg 6

never really liked this machine but thought i would of done better but not sure if chest was spent

standing alternate db curls

20kg 20reps

25kg 16

25kg 12

25kg 12

was busy in the db area so couldn't do the usual

cable curls

50kg 8x4

light ish

double bicep cable curls

10kg 10reps

15kg 8

20kg 6

25kg 6

25kg 6

10kg failure

tricep pushdowns, rope

45kg 10x4

pumped!!

weight this morning 15.8 down from 15.12 so not sure if the creatine is not working or helping either way not as lean now and obv strength down a bit


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Dai, have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday Dai, have a good one! :beer:


thanks keeks :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sh!t session last night, think my body is still recovering from my birthday night out on saturday

revers grip lat pull downs

85kg 10reps

90kg 8

95kg 6

80kg 10

80kg 8

hammer strength low row

60kg 10reps

70kg 10

80kg 8

90kg 8

100kg 6

80kg 8

80kg 8

looked at a youtube vid on these and saw one tip that was the elbows do not go past your side so a small range of motion but defo felt it









deads

100kg 10reps

120kg 8

140kg 6

160kg 3

120kg 8

was looking for reps but felt like sh!t

rear delt fly machine

65kg 10x4

bb upright rows

40kg 10x4

this upset my shoulder due to last session so will have to see how i get on with shoulders next

bb curls

40kg 8x4

30kg 10reps

30kg 10reps

elbows right in for good form


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Too much dirty beer!! Hope you had a good one anyway!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Too much dirty beer!! Hope you had a good one anyway!


yeah I know  , I did actually :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah I know  , I did actually :thumb:


Don't worry Dai, you weren't alone. I did the same Saturday night, but then developed a virus on Sunday, NOT A HANGOVER! Nasty viruses! :lol: Glad you had a good one, worth the suffering!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haha o dear.

I didn't suffer that bad you know just a headache, low strength and energy at the mo, still need to get a good pre workout


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

better session last night, didn't get the weights I wanted but still got pumped and aching this morning









squats

100kg 10reps

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 4

was hoping for 140kg

leg extension

90kg 10x3

pumped and done!!

leg curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 10

55kg 8

55kg 8

very happy with this defo felt my hams were worked

standing calf raises

80kg 20x4

4 foot positions

db side delt riases

10kg 10reps

12.5kg 10

15kg 8

not sure what was up but wasn't feeling these so stopped

cable side delt raises, cable behind back

10kg 8x3

these helped to finish the delts off

bb front delt raises

20kg 10x4

never done these before and with my shoulder still sore I went light and actually got pumped, will be doing these again

bb upright rows

50kg 8x4

shoulder now giving me grief quite sore so got to watch it now, wish i was on deca now









Also PCT ended last week so staying natty for a good few months now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night, but sadly really aggravated my shoulder so got to be careful now

flat bench press

70kg 10reps

80kg 8reps

90kg 6

100kg 4

80kg failure

very chuffed with this as I have done these for soemtime cuz of my shoulder and i'm up 10kg and to be honest I might of got 110kg for 1or2reps to really happy









hammer strength decline press

80kg 10reps

90kg 10

100kg 8

110kg 8

120kg 6

120kg 6

90kg failure

happy with these

hammer strength incline press

80kg 8x3

struggled with these, recon cuz of going all out on flat press and decline so went straight on fly machine

flay machine

80kg 8x3

shoulder was hurting but chest done

cable ezbar curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 10reps

55kg 8

60kg 8

65kg 6

55kg failure

rope hammer curls

45kg 10reps

50kg 10reps

55kg 8

60kg 8

65kg 6

55kg failure

fook these hurt and felt good at the same time









standing alternate db curls

25kg 16x2

22.5kg 12x2

didn't want to do to much on these

vbar tricep push downs

45kg 10reps

50kg 10

55kg 10

60kg 10

50kg failure

45kg failure

flat bar tricep pushdowns

45kg 10x3

50kg 10

had to go light on these as energy/strength was low

bb curls

40kg 8x4

again had to go light but felt good

woke up this morning with pain in shoulder and forearm, but still happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session Saturday but paying for it now never been so knackered 

Hammer strength low rows

90kg 10reps

100kg 8

110kg 6

120kg 4

130kg 4

100kg failure

bb rows, with under grip

60kg 10reps

70kg 10

80kg 8

90kg 6

90kg 4

70kg failure

never done these before but boy I'll be doing these from now on 

rack pulls

120kg 10reps

130kg 10

140kg 8

150kg 6

160kg 6

170kg 4

180kg 3

i set the bar to knee height which was the lowest but due to my body shape there was not a lot of range of motion had to be at least 6inch, so didn't feel right

wide ezbar curls

40kg 8x2

50kg 6x2

due to straining my bi/forearm I just did these

tricep pull downs across the body

25kg 8x4

no bars just grabbed the cable, these felt good so will also include these from now on

as already said I've been knackered ever since was a real struggle to get out of bed Sunday, feeling doms in traps and lower back 

I know I've lost weight and leaner but an old friend who I haven't seen for around a year said to be at a kids party do I still hit the gym....I am now kinda pissed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

lastnights

squats

90kg 10reps

100kg 9

110kg 8

120kg 6

130kg 5

140kg 3

100kg 6

leg extensions

40kg 10x3

leg curls

45kg 10x3

seated calf raises

50kg 15x3

not sure if my calfs were already sore but these hurt

bb upright rows

30kg 10reps

40kg 10

50kg 6

60kg 4

60kg 4

db side delt raises

12.5kg 8x2

15kg 6x2

took it easy on shoulders as my left side is not 100%

woke up this morning more tired that the other day so think it's time for a week off...if I can


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good sessions mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Some good sessions mate


ta buddy, still trying to keep at max weights but down on strength a bit now pct is over


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just got back from two weeks of jury service, still training but unable to log them as I use the work computer 

update! chest/shoulder has flared up to the point I have to leave chest work for a while, been given some advise to stick to flat bench press in the future and work on shoulder press which i have I left for quite some time but started again and quite shocked i'm hitting 60kg

still not happy about jabbing again/yet so to help i'm going to run anavar at some point very soon


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> just got back from two weeks of jury service, still training but unable to log them as I use the work computer
> 
> update! chest/shoulder has flared up to the point I have to leave chest work for a while, been given some advise to stick to flat bench press in the future and work on shoulder press which i have I left for quite some time but started again and quite shocked i'm hitting 60kg
> 
> still not happy about jabbing again/yet so to help i'm going to run anavar at some point very soon


What was jury services like? Anything interesting?

That's a bit rubbish with the chest/shoulder....have you ever had acupuncture, that might help it a little?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

it was really good I wish I could to it full time  but I had three sexual assault cases

never thought of it, I know what set it off it was me pushing myself when I did 110kg flat bench and incline press the other week so just rest it now but as said going to run anavar soon and we'll then see how good it is at healing


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok workout last night back in routine now so things should get better

deads

120kg 10reps

140kg 8

150kg 6

170kg 1

failed!! some reason I thought i was doing 160kg when I was actually doing 150kg so when I realised it it kinda put me off so when I hit 170kg i couldn't so ****ed it off

wide grip pull downs

80kg 10x3

85kg 10reps

hammer strength low row

100kg 10x4

BB curls, elbows right in

30kg 10x4

took too much time on the deads and needed to get off so no tri's done, also going back to the classic 10reps for 4 sets now see whats happens.

Rohm anavar on its way so will start that soon as and see if it helps, also never used so will be good to see how I react


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

went to the mrs gym last night Total Fitness

flat bar tricep push downs

60kg 10x3

70kg 10reps

machine shoulder press

60kg 10x4

alternate db curls

22.5kg 20reps

25kg 16

27.5kg 12

22.5kg 16

db side delt raises

12.5kg 10x3

15 10reps

high cable rope face pulls

40kg 10reps

50kg 10

60kg 10x2

never done these before but thought to give them a try as there was no fly machine

not the best workout as the weights are either slightly heavier or lighter than the ones in my gym so put me off a bit to be honest.

Just had confirmation that my anavar is on its way so fingers crossed it comes this morning and I'll start


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Anavar landed this morning, now running 50mg ed for 8 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure what is up with me but it seems I have no strength/energy in my legs had to dig deep, but it did land up being a good session with me almost spewing my ring up.

squats

110kg 10x4

leg extension and leg curs super set

leg extension

80kg 10x4

had to go light as quads were already done in

leg curls

50kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

130kg 20x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

cable rope hammer curls

50kg 10x4

still feeling my way regarding which weights I can use with the 10x4 range


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok session last night a bit pumped but still seeing what weights work

flat bench press

60kg 10reps

70kg 10reps

80kg 8

90kg 6

100kg 4

80kg 6x2

still struggling with chest injury not sure why I went up the weights but happy 70kg flew up  considering last year I couldn't lift a bag of sugar

fly machine, palms facing down

80kg 10x4

hammer strength incline press

80kg 10x4

85kg 10reps

alternate db curls

25kg 20x3

bb curls

40kg 8x3

I think i'm tempting fate after my infection but did someone a favor and got my self some free test and deca, not much just two vials so if I did I would run 1ml of the test 400 and 1ml of deca to help with my chest/shoulder

also after 15 years I'm finally getting my back fixed/looked at, my 3 or 4th vertebra has been out of line and now I have found out an osteopath is right behind my work so first session after work today :thumb:

Booked tickets for the Amatuer Olympia in Liverpool as well


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

All strapped up 

View attachment IMG_0391[2].JPG


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I might be going Amateur Olympia too, might see you there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I might be going Amateur Olympia too, might see you there! :thumbup1:


No way!! you must...would be good to actually meet you if I saw ya


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session last night.

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 10x4

started to put my thumbs over the bar, the tip was so that my back did the work not my arms due to the type of grip

hammer strength low row

100kg 10x4

bent over rear db flys

15kg 10x4

Tricep pushdowns

single arm rope

20kg 10x4

vbar

50kg 10x4

hammer strength shrugs, plate loaded

120kg 15reps

140kg 15

160kg 15

180kg 15

still working out weights as I haven't done 10x4 for a long time but was pumped and happy last night


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> No way!! you must...would be good to actually meet you if I saw ya


Yeah defo! Are you going all weekend? Also, the friend who I'm going with, we've got a thing about bum bags, always joking about them so might even get our bum bags out! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah defo! Are you going all weekend? Also, the friend who I'm going with, we've got a thing about bum bags, always joking about them so might even get our bum bags out! :lol:


haha well at least I know it is you and I'll just walk past 

I'm just going on the Sunday, what about you?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> haha well at least I know it is you and I'll just walk past
> 
> I'm just going on the Sunday, what about you?


Oi, you cheeky sod! When we went to Nabba Britain, she actually came to pick me up with her bum bag on, I was in stitches! Don't worry though, we won't actually wear them 

Not sure yet, haven't booked tickets yet. Will let you know anyway.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oi, you cheeky sod! When we went to Nabba Britain, she actually came to pick me up with her bum bag on, I was in stitches! Don't worry though, we won't actually wear them
> 
> Not sure yet, haven't booked tickets yet. Will let you know anyway.


haha I would never ignore ya keeks  haha you should so I know is defo you :lol:

yeah cool


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> haha I would never ignore ya keeks  haha you should so I know is defo you :lol:
> 
> yeah cool


You might do when you see my bling bling bum bag!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You might do when you see my bling bling bum bag!


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

wednesday's session

squats

110kg 10x4

super set leg extensions and leg curls

leg extensions

90kg 10x4

leg curls

50kg 10x4

standing calf raises

90kg 15x3

db shoulder presses

50kg 10reps

I failed on the 3rd rep of the second set first set was ok but shoulder/chest still not strong enough so jumped straight on front raises

db front raises, hammer grip

20kg 20x3

ran out of time and kinda pissed of to

thursday's session

db shoulder press

50kg 6x5

strength is there for low reps but not high

db side delt raises

12.5kg 10x3

15kg 10reps

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

did arms but for the life of me I can't remember what i did









fridays session

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 10x4

hammer strength low row

100kg 10x4

hammer strength plate loaded shrug machine

120kg 15reps

140kg 15

160kg 15

180kg 15

tricep pushdowns

single arm rope

20kf 10x4

vbar

50kg 10x4

yesterdays

injury really flared up now flat bench press could be completely out the window now

hammer strength press

80kg 10x3

this really hurt

hammer strength incline press

80kg 10x4

90kg 10reps

100kg 10reps

found 80kg light ish hence the increase

fly machine, palms facing down

80kg 10x4

alternate db curls

25kg 20x3

bb curls

30kg 10x4

tricep pushdowns

single arm rope

20kg 10x4

good session quite pumped considering my injury flaring up so test and deca I can here calling me now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^^

bloody posts should be 4 days worth of updates


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session but still not happy

hammer strength high row

100kg 10x4

hammer strength low row

100kg 10x4

deads

120kg 2 fooking reps :cursing:

I'm putting this down to going all out on the rows and they just had nothing in them, which means I need a good dead session sometime soon!

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

hammer strength plate loaded shrugs

160kg 15x4

bb curls

30kg 15x3

arms were already done from the rows so went light but felt good

tricep pushdowns

single arm rope

25kg 10x4

very happy with this had to dig deep thou

I think the Var is kicking in slowly, slightly better pumps and definition coming back so fingers crossed this is a compound by body reacts to well


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night felt weights could of gone up a just a little :thumbup1:

leg press

300kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

130kg 20x4

leg extension

90kg 10x4

leg curls

50kg 10x4

db shoulder press

22.5kg 10x4

not happy i had to reduce the weight but due to injury it was best so I could get 10x4

db side delt raises

12.5kg 10x4

have to admit I should of mentioned previously sides delts have been done singly till now :whistling:

shoulders were burning so happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok session last night but still can't get round not up setting my injury

hammer strength decline press

70kg 10reps

80kg 10x2

90kg 10reps

100kg 10reps

110kg 10reps

once I adjusted the seat hight after hitting 70kg which hurt the weights just flew up 

hammer strength incline press

40kg 10reps

50kg 10

60kg 10

I only wanted to go light anyway so it did not aggravate my chest/shoulder but struggled so putting it down to going all out on decline

fly machine

85kg 10x4

seated alternate db curls

25kg 20x4

had to get the mrs so no other arm work, but happy I now know how to eliminate the pain on decline press


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

great session Sunday

Deads

100kg 10x3

110kg 10reps

might start with 110kg next time

wide grip lat pulldowns

85kg 10x3

90kg 10reps

rear delt fly machine

65kg 10x4

hammer strength plate loaded shrugs

170kg 10x3

180kg 10reps

tricep pushowns

single arm rope

25kg 10x4

cable curls

flat bar, wide grip

50kg 15x3

Var defo kicking in, slight strength increase and pumps in arms after the curls were insane.

checked weight this morning 16.2st


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another good session

hammer strength v squats

120kg 10x5

I felt I could of done another set but didn't want to burn out

leg culrs

45kg 10x3

50kg 10reps

should of done just 50kg

leg extensions

80kg 10x3

90kg 10reps

standing calf raises

80kg 20x2

couldn't do anymore pumps were killing me

db shoulder press

22.5kg aside, 10x4

very happy, strict form and not letting the db's touch at the top helped as I had no pain :thumb:

db side delt raises

12.5kg aside, 10x4

Var defo kicking in shin pumps and back pumps now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another good session but sill in a bit of pain

hammer strength decline press

100kg 10x3

110kg 10reps

found out i now need to take a wide grip so i'm not in pain

flat db flys

17.5kg 10x4

i haven't done these since my injury but think i need to start, once warmed up last two sets were ok which is good so need to do thee more now and try and get more weight going on

wide grip ezbar

40kg 10x4

cable hammer rope curls

50kg 10x3

55kg 10reps

tricep pushowns

rope

25kg 10x3

30kg 10reps

very happy with ths


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

very short session but good

deads

110kg 10x3

120kg 10reps

hammer strength low row

100kg 10x4

bent over db rear flys

15kg 10x4

felt light ish so might try 17.5kg next


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

changing diet on it's head now low protein high carbs, never done this diet before always kept diet so i'm maintaining or cutting so this is going to be new to me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sadly Var is another compound that fooks with mp BP so knocking it on the head, an a good point thou it has helped with my shoulder/chest haven't had pain for sometime


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sadly Var is another compound that fooks with mp BP so knocking it on the head, an a good point thou it has helped with my shoulder/chest haven't had pain for sometime


Not a good one then?

I've never rated var, winny all the way


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Not a good one then?
> 
> I've never rated var, winny all the way


I'm kinda gutted mate cuz I think Var really help my injury, Winny does the same and didn't really see any change when I ran it so back to being natty and hammering the carbs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so two weeks off from the gym touch of man flu so hadn't had the energy, feeling better as of yesterday so should be better near the end of the week but then I'm down London back next Thursday night :cursing:

First week of PCT done 3 weeks left then back to the drawing board, hammering the carbs at the mo but at a cost of love handles appearing but checked weight this morning and i'm dead on 16st


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Ok so two weeks off from the gym touch of man flu so hadn't had the energy, feeling better as of yesterday so should be better near the end of the week but then I'm down London back next Thursday night :cursing:
> 
> First week of PCT done 3 weeks left then back to the drawing board, hammering the carbs at the mo but at a cost of love handles appearing but checked weight this morning and i'm dead on 16st


Man flu?? It's a myth! :lol: Hope you feel better soon anyway.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Man flu?? It's a myth! :lol: Hope you feel better soon anyway.


No it bloody isn't 

Yeah getting better now, few more good night sleeps and I'll be right as rain


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Right at last i'm back in the gym, energy low but strength ok ish

seated db shoulder press

45kg 10x4

seated db side delt raises

12.5kg 10x4

hammer strength plate loaded shrugs

160kg 15reps

180kg 10

200kg 10

220kg 10

very happy with this

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

standing alternate db curls

25kg 20reps, 16, 12, 8, 8

tricep push down

single arm rope

25kg 10x4

happy with this

bb curls

30kg 10x4

just to finish off


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

right well lets see how I get on, trying to pick up my mojo been given a few pointers from the man him self Lukas Gabris and a diet plan which I am just waiting to fund as xmas has taken most of my money 

Gym wise just can't get into it only hitting it a few times a week so obv lost strength and size but still around 16st :confused1:

new training method of high reps:

wide grip lat pull downs

65kg 15reps

70kg 12

75kg 10

80kg 6

85kg 4

seated vbar cable row

65kg 15reps

70kg 12

75kg 10

80kg 6

85kg 4

bent over db rear delt fly's

10kg 15reps

12.5kg 12

15kg 10

17.5kg 8

17.5kg 6

17.5kg 6

alternate db curls

15kg 30reps

17.5kg 26

20kg 20

22.5kg 16

25kg 12

cable rope tricep extensions

20kg 15reps

25kg 12

30kg 10

35kg 8

35kg 6

cable vbar pushdowns

30kg 15reps

35kg 12

40kg 10

45kg 8

50kg 6

55kg 6

cable rope hammer curls

30kg 15reps

35kg 12

40kg 10

45kg 8

50kg 6

55kg 6

at last I'm feeling it this morning don't get pumped anymore but did a bit last night


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Following mate.

You must be local to me as I train in same gym as big Lukas


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

HakMat75 said:


> Following mate.
> 
> You must be local to me as I train in same gym as big Lukas


 how ya doing mate, I'm in Wrexham


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hows the injury dai..all healed up now? nice shoulder pressing too.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dai Jones said:


> how ya doing mate, I'm in Wrexham


 Cool. I'm Between Chester & E Port mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> hows the injury dai..all healed up now? nice shoulder pressing too.


 hey stranger how ya doing?

It's getting better mate lost my mojo so still trying different things to train without pain, I have had to concentrate on shoulders to get them stronger to help with my injury so weights have been going up slowly and almost at my old max weights just to be sure that was not 45kg aside  max so far has been 30kg aside which i'm quite happy about


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> hey stranger how ya doing?
> 
> It's getting better mate lost my mojo so still trying different things to train without pain, I have had to concentrate on shoulders to get them stronger to help with my injury so weights have been going up slowly and almost at my old max weights just to be sure that was not 45kg aside  max so far has been 30kg aside which i'm quite happy about


 good job....plenty you can still do in the gym mate,just get the bb thing out your head,diff mindset n all that.

30kg is plenty :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> good job....plenty you can still do in the gym mate,just get the bb thing out your head,diff mindset n all that.
> 
> 30kg is plenty :thumbup1:


 yeah true hard for me to try and get out of that mind set as that's all I've been in for years


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you got a good coach it seems,he'l sort you out ,get you back on track....im gonna get massive

on mince pies over xmas!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> you got a good coach it seems,he'l sort you out ,get you back on track....im gonna get massive
> 
> on mince pies over xmas!


 not quite a coach he said he would help me out....haha yeah get over xmas first


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

trying to get my sh!t together, double whooper meal last night and now works xmas party tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok try again.

weights have really dropped on all body parts now so come to realise I need to stop pissing around and feeling sorry for my self.

so what i can remember from my last session was:

hammer strength incline press

40kg 15reps

50kg 12

60kg 10

70kg 8

80kg 6

90kg 4

just about did this so not sure if the high reps are the way to go

db flys

20kg 15reps

22.5kg 10

25kg 5x2

failed poorly on this, I should of started lighter but I was to busy bloody talking to some lad

bb curls

20kg 15reps

25kg 12

30kg 10

40kg 8, 6, 4

30kg 10

25kg 10

20kg 10

first time in a long time I got a really good pump

tricep rope pushdowns

35kg 15reps

40kg 12

45kg 10

50kg 8

55kg 6

45kg 10

35kg 10

25kg 10

again pumped

hammer strength dip machine

120kg 15reps

140kg 12

160kg 10, 8, 8


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks trying to sort my diet out 

View attachment IMG_0379[1].JPG


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Tried a different gym last night, Pure Gym and with it being January and a cheap gym it was quite busy and I din't know where every thing was but i did,

*lat pull down machine*, but was not the usual wide grip bar cable.

I haven't a clue of the weights as it was all different and felt 10kg heaver than the one in my gym

15reps, 12, 10, 8, 6, 10, 15, 20

pyramid up and then drop sets

*mid row machine*, again weights were different and the same sets as the lat pull downs

back was pumped :thumbup1:

*seated alternate db curls*

22kg 20reps

24kg 16

26kg 12

28kg 10, 8

24kg 10

20kg 10

arms pumped a bit 

*tricep vbar pushdowns*

again not sure of weight and again same sets as all before

drop sets defo helping with getting pumped as i have found it hard lately and can't see me moving gyms now but was good seeing some eye candy 

protein turned up yesterday and using new bcaa's and now adding glutamine so let the recovery begin


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a few things added to diet, water and half a lemon first thing in the morning and dextrose in post shake.

last night was back in my gym

leg press

210kg 15reps

230kg 12

250kg 10

270kg 8

290kg 6

310kg 6

270kg 10

230kg 10

190kg 10

150kg 10

4 lengths of the leg area doing lunges, knee to floor

standing calf raises

80kg 15x3

three different foot positions

db shoulder press

17.5kg 15reps

20kg 10, 8, 6, 6

felt weak in my left shoulder as usual which pissed me off but not sure if it was down to energy due to going all out on legs

cable face pulls

35kg 15kg

45kg 12

50kg 10

55kg 10

60kg 10

65kg 10

70kg 10

75kg 10

50kg 10

35kg 10

face pulls felt so light so will start a bit heaver next time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks trying to sort my diet out
> 
> View attachment 119390


 Ahh lovely!!! Could just eat that!

Happy new year anyway and hope you beast the hell of 2016!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ahh lovely!!! Could just eat that!
> 
> Happy new year anyway and hope you beast the hell of 2016!! :thumb:


 happy new to you to :beer: , how's you?

haha it was by little boy who wanted me to make it again 

yeah beasting time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> happy new to you to :beer: , how's you?
> 
> haha it was by little boy who wanted me to make it again
> 
> yeah beasting time


 Yeah all good with me thank you, nice chilled xmas and now raring to go. 

Ha ha, your boy's ace then, he knows what's good for him! 

Too true, heres' to 2016 :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah all good with me thank you, nice chilled xmas and now raring to go.
> 
> Ha ha, your boy's ace then, he knows what's good for him!
> 
> Too true, heres' to 2016 :beer:


 yeah :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last I'm feeling doms and in the glutes which is what I need, according to the osteopath I was seeing I need to activate them and my lower back

smith machine incline press

20kg 15reps

30kg 12

40kg 10

50kg failed

40kg 10

30kg 10

20kg 10

10kg 15

bar 20

Struggled with this

I do not know what the bar is the equivalent of so I'm hoping it's still 20kg but I have not included it

hammer strength decline press

40kg 15reps

50kg 12

60kg 10

70kg 8

80kg 6

90kg 5

100kg 4

80kg 10

60kg 10

40kg 10

20kg 15

double bicep cable curls

aside

5kg 20reps

10kg 18

15kg 16

20kg 14

25kg failed

20kg 10

15kg 10

10kg 15

5kg 20

flat bar cable curls

35kg 15reps

40kg 12

45kg 10

50kg 8

55kg 6

45kg 10

35kg 10

25kg 10

sessions are not great but it will come but at least I'm getting some pumps.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

diet getting better but not great 

tried shoulders first but for some reason it wasn't good.

*smith shoulder press*

20kg(bar) 15reps

30kg 15

40kg 12

50kg 5, 5

40kg 8

30kg 10

20kg(bar) 15

*side delt db raises*

10kg 15reps

12.5kg 6 -failed

12.5kg 8,8,8 -single sides

10kg 10, 10 -single side

*bent over rear delt db flys*

10kg 15reps

12.5kg 12

15kg 10

12.5kg 10

10kg 10

17.5's were being used but this was the first time I actually felt these

*leg Press*

220kg 15reps

240kg 12

260kg 10

280kg 8

300kg 6

320kg 4

280kg 8

240kg 10

200kg 12

160kg 15

120kg 20

sadly no time for calf raises but legs strength is coming back


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not the best session, think my shoulder session may have affected this as weights were quite low and in pain

smith incline press( 20kg bar)

40kg 15reps

50kg 10

60kg 6

70kg 4

I forgot to do drop sets as i was too pissed off

fly machine

65kg 15

70kg 12

75kg 10

80kg 6

70kg 8

60kg 10

50kg 10

alternate standing db curls

20kg 20reps

22.5kg 16

25kg 12

25kg 8

25kg 8

22.5kg 10

20kg 10

17.5kg 10

15kg 10

gym has new db's, from 22.5kg they have a very thick grip so you have to work harder to keep hold of them and forearms were burning!

double bicep cable curls

aside

15kg 15reps

20kg 12

25kg 10

25kg 8

15kg 10, 10

hammer strength dips

150kg 10x4

120kg 10, 10

tried to lean forward as a tip I have seen will hit side chest which i need to help fill the part I tore

single rope tricep pushdowns

15kg 15reps

20kg 12

25kg 10

15kg 10, 10

not sure what was up last night made sure supps and food were spot on to have a good session but it was s**t, not the best Idea but really thing about trying Var again at a lower dose


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

We all have slightly off sessions at times for no apparent reason, and think it's the time of year too, crack on and smash the next one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> We all have slightly off sessions at times for no apparent reason, and think it's the time of year too, crack on and smash the next one! :thumbup1:


 yeah we'll see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok sunday's session

again a bit better

*hammer strength high row*

80kg 15reps

90kg 12

100kg 10

110kg 8

90kg 8

70kg 10

50kg 15

*bb rows*

60kg 12

70kg 10

80kg 6

60kg 8, 10, 10

not great

cable face pulls

55kg 15reps

60kg 12

65kg 10

70kg 8, 8

60kg 10

50kg 10

40kg 10

seated alternate db curls

20kg 20reps

22.5kg 16

25kg 12, 8, 8

20kg 16

15kg 16

I tried hanging bw dips but shoulder couldn't take it so did hammer strength dip machine

120kg 15reps

140kg 12

160kg 10

180kg 8

140kg 10

100kg 10

60kg 10

diet hasn't been great still but getting there, just trying to concentrate on the gym first


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a better session, legs n shoulders last night

first exercise was hammer strength shoulder press but was a failure, pain again and just didn't feel right and I don't think going up in 10kg's helps

db front raises (alternate)

15kg 30rep

17.5kg 26

20kg 22

22.5kg 18

25kg 12, 12

22.5kg 20

20kg 20

17.5kg 20

15kg 20

db side raises (single arm)

10kg 15reps

12.5kg 12

15kg 10

12kg 10

10kg 10

bb upright row

20kg 15reps

25kg 12

30kg 10

40kg 8 (gym does not have a 35kg bar)

just did these to add something else but didn't want to go all out as legs were next

leg press

220kg 15reps

240kg 12

260kg 10

280kg 8

300kg 6

320kg 6

240kg 10

160kg 15

I can't do maths  was taking 80kg a time instead of 40kg :confused1:

leg press calf raises

160kg 15 x 3

think this is the way to go regarding my shoulders, aching this morning :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

great session last night, really needed it 

doing a bit of home work regarding my injury and trying to train around it and build it up again at the same time so the below was the result

DB incline press

Aside:

20kg 15reps

22.5kg 12

25kg 10

27.5kg 8

30kg 6

32.5kg 4

27kg 4

25kg 5

22.5kg 6

my chest was done drop sets where low but really happy with this, still in pain a bit but not the pain that felt something wasn't right also I have hardly done db presses and my best was in fact 35kg so again happy 

Fly machine

55kg 15

60kg 12

65kg 10

70kg 8

75kg 6

80kg 6

85kg 4

75kg 4

65kg 6

55kg 8

felt good and again chest was done so drop sets were low

wide grip hammer strength dip machine

120kg 15reps

140kg 12

160kg 10

140kg 10

100kg 10

this was hard so should of started lighter but could feel it in my chest which is what I want

single arm rope tricep pushdowns

10kg 15reps

15kg 12

20kg 10

20kg 8

10kg 10, 15

triceps were already worked from the pressing and dips

cable flat bar culrs

35kg 15reps

40kg 12

45kg 10

50kg 8

55kg 6

45kg 10

35kg 10

didn't have enough time to do more arms but happy with the pump on this 

so going forward for chest I will be sticking to this and see how I get on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sunday's session, each session getting slightly better now

deads

100kg 15reps

110kg 12

120kg 10

130kg 8

140kg 6

150kg 4

130kg 5

110kg 5

almost landed on my ass after that legs were giving way 

wide grip lat pull downs

65kg 15reps

70kg 12

75kg 10

80kg 8

85kg 6

90kg 4

80kg 6

70kg 8

60kg 10

rear delt fly machine

45kg 15reps

50kg 12

55kg 10

60kg 8

50kg 6

40kg 8

energy/strength wasn't there

bb rows

60kg 10x4

just did light ish rows to finish off,

arms were pumped ish anyway and back had a good workout so that was it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

struggled again with shoulders not sure what it was, just didn't feel right.

db shoulder press

17.5kg 15reps

20kg 12

25kg 6

couldn't do drop downs as the guys next to me had the weights I needed

bb front raises

20kg 10, 10reps

25kg 10, 10, 10

superset with bb shoulder press, 30kg 8reps

side delt raises, single arm

10kg 15reps

12.5kg 12

15kg 10

17.5kg 8, bad form but to failure

12.5kg 10

8kg 10

superset with bb upright rows, 40kg 5reps

leg press

230kg 15reps

250kg 12

270kg 10

290kg 8

310kg 6

330kg 4

290kg 8

250kg 10

210kg 12

leg press calf raises

160kg 20x 3

considering shoulders were all over the place it wasn't that bad when I just concentrated on just working them

legs felt good as well and feeling in in my hams too

carbs increased to 20g see how I get on then 40g


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session last night, started 5x5's with drop sets so not sure if it was that or the extra carbs that help me have a good session..either way 

incline db press

A side:

20kg 5reps

22.5kg 5

25kg 5

27.5kg 5

30kg 5

32.5kg 5

35kg 5

37.5kg 3

27.5kg 6

22.5kg 10

alot of sets there but just seeing what weights work but happy with this, drop set should of included 25kg but they were being used.

Fly machine

60kg 5reps

65kg 5

70kg 5

75kg 5

80kg 5

85kg 4

75kg 5

70kg 6

wide grip hammer strength dip machine

80kg 10

100kg 10

120kg 10

140kg 10

wanted to try something different with these and try and get a stretch acrss my chest without pain and it kinda worked

vbar tricep pushdowns

50kg 5reps

55kg 5

60kg 5

65kg 5

75kg 5

65kg 8

60kg 8

for some reason the pin would not go into 70kg so had to jump

flat bar cable curls

40kg 5reps

45kg 5

50kg 5

55kg 5

60kg 5

65kg 5

55kg 6

50kg 8

just adjusting to weights now so will see in a few weeks how I get on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

s**t session last night, hadn't recovered from Wednesday's session and it was busy so completely through be off.

deads

100kg 5reps

110kg 5

120kg 5

130kg 5

140kg 5

150kg 3

130kg 1 :cursing:

back was so tight obv from my last back session and energy was low...shocking!!...was hoping to get some more weight up

hammer strength high row

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 6

110kg 6

120kg 4

100kg 10

80kg 10

rear delt fly machine

40kg 5reps

45kg 5

50kg 5

55kg 5

60kg 5

65kg 5

55kg 8

50kg 8

plate loaded lat pull downs

80kg 10x4

this is a machine I have never used before, and it kinda helps you not to lean back as much so might use it more


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last session was Monday and again not impressed, went for the db shoulder press and really struggled again

db shoulder press

17.5kg 5reps

20kg 5

22.5kg 5

25kg 5,5

20kg 8

17.5kg 8

db alternate front raises

15kg 10reps

17.5kg 10

20kg 10

22.5kg 10

25kg 10

20kg 10

17.5kg 10

db side riases, single arm

10kg 5reps

12.5kg 5

15kg 5

17.5kg 5, just

12.5kg 5

10kg 8

8kg 10

bb upright rows

40kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

140kg 20x3

not sure what is up with my shoulder, will see how i get on when just doing isolation's if not trip to the docs I think


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

think I need to stop pushing my shoulder/chest still feel uncomfortable

db incline press

aside:

27kg 5reps

30kg 5

32.5kg 5

35kg 5

30kg 5

27.5kg 6

I went for another set of 35's and failed

hammer strength seated chest press

40kg 10x4

I know this is light but I think i'm better just working the muscle like this

hammer strength decline press

80kg 8x4

hammer strength wide grip dip machine

120kg 10x2

140kg 10x2

starting to feel these more in my delts so will be going back to shoulder with grip

ezbar curls

close grip

40kg 8x4

wide grip

40kg 8x4

not a bad session arms felt good but think I need to go back to how I said I would train and just get the pump to help wiht my chest/shoulder but we'll see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

missed a session but started cardio now.

diet on it ass now, I'm broke and I'm going to Edinburgh next week don't get paid till the week after and have to pay off the over draft don't think diet will be spot on for another month the way I'm going  good job I already paid for the year at the gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another session missed but cardio last night, gym to night I hope


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night at last, must be the carbs 

hammer strength low row

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 6, 6

80kg 10

70kg 10

rear delt fly machine

40kg 15reps

45kg 12

50kg 10

55kg 8

60kg 6

50kg 8

45kg 10

hammer strength high row

80kg 10reps

90kg 8

100kg 6, 6

80kg 12

70kg 15

standing alternate db curls

20kg 20reps

22.5kg 16, 12, 10

17.5kg 20

15kg 20

arms were already done by all the rows so this finished them off

single arm rope tricep push downs

10kg 15reps

15kg 12

20kg 18

25kg 8

15kg 10

10kg 15

pumped, so I'm happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

booked day off for Body power :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs n shoulders last night

again tried db shoulder press and failed :cursing: so on to raises

alternate db front raises, palms in words

20kg 20, 20reps

22.5kg 20, 20

17.5kg 30

15kg 30

side delt riases, single arm

10kg 10reps

12.5kg 8

15kg 6

17.5kg 4

12.5kg 6

10kg 8 - both arms

bb upright rows, mid - wide grip

30kg 10reps

40kg 8

50kg 6, 6, 6 (ezbar)

40kg 6

30kg 6

leg press

210kg 10reps

230kg 8

250kg 8

270kg 6

290kg 6

310kg 6

320kg 5

started too low again so rep range was all over the place, was hoping to get a higher weight

felt it more in my traps also than my delts but for the first time in along time I have actually felt my dlets being worked


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> booked day off for Body power :thumb:


 Cool, you been before? What day you going?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Cool, you been before? What day you going?


 no first time, Friday

you going?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> no first time, Friday
> 
> you going?


 Friday's probably the better day to go.

Nope, not this year. It's the weekend before my comp and that'll be the last thing I can be bothered with, ha!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Friday's probably the better day to go.
> 
> Nope, not this year. It's the weekend before my comp and that'll be the last thing I can be bothered with, ha!


 yeah that's what I thought, what was it like when you went?

O right yeah good point


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah that's what I thought, what was it like when you went?
> 
> O right yeah good point


 It's too busy for me at weekends. Last time I just got bashed about so much with being a short ass and at rucksack height! Got well stressed.

Worth going though if you've never been, you'll enjoy it.

Yep, best to leave it this year.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new chapter new journal

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263976-dais-getting-married-2018/?do=embed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey @Lorian any chance you can get my journal "Dai's getting married 2018" back, numb nuts here deleted it thinking I was deleting a post


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> Hey @Lorian any chance you can get my journal "Dai's getting married 2018" back, numb nuts here deleted it thinking I was deleting a post


 Unfortunatley, probably not 

Was it in this section?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Unfortunatley, probably not
> 
> Was it in this section?


 yes in Journals, no problem if can't I can do another one I just need to pay attention


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> yes in Journals, no problem if can't I can do another one I just need to pay attention


 Sorry, I've just checked but it's not recoverable as it's been permanently deleted.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Sorry, I've just checked but it's not recoverable as it's been permanently deleted.


 thanks anyway!


----------

